# Cats sleep in some weird spots...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

as Phoebe shows you  Those are two boxes that I have to use to return my rented textbooks in, they are entirely too small for her to fit in. AND they are on the table - where she is not supposed to be. LOL


photo1 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


photo2 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


photo3 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

they really do hey. I find my cat in some odd spots sometimes. Yesterday I found her in a very small spot on the laundry bench, between the washer and the dryer, facing the wall. It looked like she'd been placed in the naughty corner haha. I'm guessing she was there because the sun was shining in through the door, so she must've found it nice and warm lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My God, you can't tell where her head is even. What a cutie. 
So, its not only my cat then huh? I wondered if all cats were the same or not. How Windy can sleep in some of the most weird positions and how she can sleep on some of the hard stuff she lies on is beyond me. Especially when there's a nice sheepskin bed 1 foot away. They are funny animals.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> My God, you can't tell where her head is even. What a cutie.
> So, its not only my cat then huh? I wondered if all cats were the same or not. How Windy can sleep in some of the most weird positions and how she can sleep on some of the hard stuff she lies on is beyond me. Especially when there's a nice sheepskin bed 1 foot away. They are funny animals.


gosh I am surprised about the things my cat does that I didn't realise lots of cat's do! Mine also sleeps on hard surfaces, for example, if there is a book or laptop on the nice comfy bed, or on the couch, she will always sit/sleep on the hard surface. But having said that, she'd never just go to sleep on the coffee table, as opposed to the couch, lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I find it amazing where my cats like to curl up to sleep.
It seems they often end up someplace they really shouldn't be!


----------

